# ? Uber Allows Passengers To Record Driver’s Voice In App ?



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...lets-you-report-audio-your-driver/3817266002/
Uber's newest feature lets passengers voice record the driver and report it to the company if you ever start to feel unsafe.

Developer Jane Manchun Wong tweeted Monday that Uber is testing a tool called "Record Audio" for you to use if you're "uncomfortable with the ride." Wong, who reverse engineers apps, was one of the first to discover that Instagram was testing out hiding likes months back.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Illegal in 11 States, including California where their servers will likely be held and may make them complicit in a crime even if the recording was taken in a single party consent State.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Illegal in 11 States, including California where their servers will likely be held and may make them complicit in a crime even if the recording was taken in a single party consent State.


We signed off our cameras 
and mics installing the app. 
I don't care if they record me 
as long as they don't post me
picking my nose on youtube...


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Not if the Uber driver expresses Felony Intent.
> And let's face it, Uber Drivers are guilty until proven of diminished capacity


Recording a person's audio without their consent is illegal no matter what in those States. The passenger will not have a warrant to wiretap the driver. Even if the driver says something illegal he can still press charges on the passenger for the illegal recording.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We signed off our cameras
> and mics installing the app.
> I don't care if they record me
> as long as they don't post me
> picking my nose on youtube...


I highly doubt there is currently any language in the terms of service waiving consent to wiretapping laws *between the passenger and the driver. *Even if Uber somehow has exempted itself from the law it isn't Uber wiretapping drivers, it's individual passengers- none of whom have obtained consent to wiretap their drivers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> I highly doubt there is currently any language in the terms of service waiving consent to wiretapping laws *between the passenger and the driver. *Even if Uber somehow has exempted itself from the law it isn't Uber wiretapping drivers, it's individual passengers- none of whom have obtained consent to wiretap their drivers.


I'm certainly not gonna go reading all the legals but do you think uber wouldn't do something because it was against the law?
I don't either...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> I highly doubt there is currently any language in the terms of service waiving consent to wiretapping laws *between the passenger and the driver. *Even if Uber somehow has exempted itself from the law it isn't Uber wiretapping drivers, it's individual passengers- none of whom have obtained consent to wiretap their drivers.


Read your agreement with Uber
Uber's been listening in and recording U for years.

I'm confident Tony West has all the legal bases covered.

Reminder: Uber has committed to keeping passengers Safe from
Disposable oversupplied nonemployee Drivers


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...lets-you-report-audio-your-driver/3817266002/
> Uber's newest feature lets passengers voice record the driver and report it to the company if you ever start to feel unsafe.
> 
> Developer Jane Manchun Wong tweeted Monday that Uber is testing a tool called "Record Audio" for you to use if you're "uncomfortable with the ride." Wong, who reverse engineers apps, was one of the first to discover that Instagram was testing out hiding likes months back.


Big fricking deal!....Uber geniuses have forgotten that there are tons of free voice recording apps for smart phones.
Uber is becoming more and more driver's unfriendly. Uber is becoming desperate by every passing day. They are trying everything and anything to save their skin. But no matter what they do, they are doomed and the third quarter earnings report is due soon and they know it's not good news.
Desperate times, desperate measures!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Big fricking deal!....Uber geniuses have forgotten that there are tons of free voice recording apps for smart phones.
> Uber is becoming more and more driver's unfriendly. Uber is becoming desperate by every passing day. They are trying everything and anything to save their skin. But no matter what they do, they are doomed and the third quarter earnings report is due soon and they know it's not good news.
> Desperate times, desperate measures!


Frankly, the "desperate times" are caused by the proliferation of Nonemployee Drivers raping, assaulting, murdering and kidnapping Uber's Clients.

The anger driver express because of low earning for a no skill gig is manifesting
into Felony assault of the closest target ? of opportunity,
Uber's Customers


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Read your agreement with Uber
> Uber's been listening in and recording U for years.
> 
> I'm confident Tony West has all the legal bases covered.
> ...


Again, Uber could in theory exempt itself from wiretapping drivers but Uber has no authority to exempt *passengers *from wiretapping drivers. Uber is not a party to the conversation and thus has no legal say in weather that conversation remains private or not.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Again, Uber could in theory exempt itself from wiretapping drivers but Uber has no authority to exempt *passengers *from wiretapping drivers. Uber is not a party to the conversation and thus has no legal say in weather that conversation remains private or not.


Recording is accomplished through Uber's App.

Quod Erat Demonstrandum


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> Illegal in 11 States, including California where their servers will likely be held and may make them complicit in a crime even if the recording was taken in a single party consent State.


CA won't have Uber soon.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Recording is accomplished through Uber's App.
> 
> Quod Erat Demonstrandum


The app is not a party. Uber has argued intensively that it is merely a tool being used by drivers and passengers alike, all in order to limit their exposure to potential liability.

You are the only one demonstrating your lack of forethought before making your poorly formed arguments. You're also the only one here consistently insulting others.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> The app is not a party. Uber has argued intensively that it is merely a tool being used by drivers and passengers alike, all in order to limit their exposure to potential liability.
> 
> You are the only one demonstrating your lack of forethought before making your poorly formed arguments. You're also the only one here consistently insulting others.


Uber driver lawyers SMH ?‍♂illusory superiority and comes from the inability of people to recognize their lack of ability

Dunning-Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which people mistakenly assess their cognitive ability as greater than it is.

Quod Erat Demonstrandum


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber driver lawyers SMH ?‍♂
> 
> Dunning-Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which people mistakenly assess their cognitive ability as greater than it is.
> 
> Quod Erat Demonstrandum


Which is exactly what you're doing.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber's been listening in and recording U for years.


Put away your tin-foil hat.

Anyone that thinks Uber has been listening in on them can easily confirm to themselves that they are just being paranoid -

check the privacy settings on your phone. Doing so will confirm that Uber does not use the phone's mic to record anything.

Sheesh


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Why wouldn't they promote this from the driver's side too? If it's truly about safety and to only be engaged if someone is uncomfortable with the ride, wouldn't they be promoting it for both drivers and passengers?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Why wouldn't they promote this from the driver's side too? If it's truly about safety and to only be engaged if someone is uncomfortable with the ride, wouldn't they be promoting it for both drivers and passengers?


Because passengers make them money but drivers cost them money. They don't want to lose passengers but don't care how many drivers they get rid of.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Why wouldn't they promote this from the driver's side too? If it's truly about safety and to only be engaged if someone is uncomfortable with the ride, wouldn't they be promoting it for both drivers and passengers?


You're a well known member, but asking a newbie question.

Give us a guess. Betcha get it right.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...lets-you-report-audio-your-driver/3817266002/
> Uber's newest feature lets passengers voice record the driver and report it to the company if you ever start to feel unsafe.
> 
> Developer Jane Manchun Wong tweeted Monday that Uber is testing a tool called "Record Audio" for you to use if you're "uncomfortable with the ride." Wong, who reverse engineers apps, was one of the first to discover that Instagram was testing out hiding likes months back.


The " CONE OF SILENCE ".


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> The " CONE OF SILENCE ".


Pre digital cone of silence










Portable


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Put away your tin-foil hat.
> 
> Anyone that thinks Uber has been listening in on them can easily confirm to themselves that they are just being paranoid -
> 
> ...


Your wrong. go to app settings. Then permissions. You will notice that you as a driver have to give them permission to access the mic and the camera on your phone as well as permission to overwrite apps. Otherwise the app won't work. BTW they also know about every app on your phone. Enjoy!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Illegal in 11 States, including California where their servers will likely be held and may make them complicit in a crime even if the recording was taken in a single party consent State.


lmfao.....since when do Uber and Lyft care about what is legal versus illegal......look at their response to the CA legislation......in a nutshell they have told California (and lawmakers in general) that they will not follow the law. They lie to drivers, paxoles, and investors, disregard laws that are inconvenient to them, and in general could care less whether something is illegal or legal as is happening with the audio recording. They, like anyone in power in the US, are immune from laws/regulations/ethics/principles.



Daisey77 said:


> Why wouldn't they promote this from the driver's side too? If it's truly about safety and to only be engaged if someone is uncomfortable with the ride, wouldn't they be promoting it for both drivers and passengers?


you wouldn't promote it because its illegal.....oh wait, when have laws/regulations stopped Uber from helping break down the ethical/moral principles of US society........I hope they do promote it so it is one more thing regulators can ask about in terms of why they believe they are above the law in the United States (hint: because they can be due to their money and connections)


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Your wrong. go to app settings. Then permissions. You will notice that you as a driver have to give them permission to access the mic and the camera on your phone as well as permission to overwrite apps. Otherwise the app won't work. BTW they also know about every app on your phone. Enjoy!


Really??? Here's a screenshot of my phone's privacy settings. Where oh where do you see anything about Uber??










The Uber Driver app doesn't have permission and never asked for it.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Why wouldn't they promote this from the driver's side too? If it's truly about safety and to only be engaged if someone is uncomfortable with the ride, wouldn't they be promoting it for both drivers and passengers?


It's all Uber and pax safety, Drivers safety should be first priority in my opinion.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Uber the new mobile police state...zieg heil


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Pre digital cone of silence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Original " CELL PHONE".



Grokit said:


> Really??? Here's a screenshot of my phone's privacy settings. Where oh where do you see anything about Uber??
> 
> View attachment 362404
> 
> ...


My microphone is turned Off for ALL of those.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You're a well known member, but asking a newbie question.
> 
> Give us a guess. Betcha get it right.


Alright guys, my bad. I did not emojify my post.? I was definitely going for the sarcastic affect? with that being said, I would like to personally thank each one of you for your very polite responses. ? I am well aware of the responses I could have very easily received.? so thank you all. Much appreciated!??


Elmo Burrito said:


> Your wrong. go to app settings. Then permissions. You will notice that you as a driver have to give them permission to access the mic and the camera on your phone as well as permission to overwrite apps. Otherwise the app won't work. BTW they also know about every app on your phone. Enjoy!


 true story. Lyft Scans your phone too! 
Uber even has permission to reformat our SD cards! That's scary.

Granted this is from a very old version of their app but either way


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber will simply come out with a new TOS, ‘drivers agree to be recorded’, we’ll find out at login when we can’t until we accept new TOS. 

We’ll whine but accept new TOS. Just like we did with fare cuts, commission increase and flat surge! We are the battered lover that can’t resist dwindling but easy money.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Really??? Here's a screenshot of my phone's privacy settings. Where oh where do you see anything about Uber??
> 
> View attachment 362404
> 
> ...


Got to applications. click on uber driver app find permissions for uber driver and peruse through the permissions list. You'll will see ALL the permission boxes checked necessary to use the uber app automatically. Just try and uncheck those with which we speak and see what happens.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...lets-you-report-audio-your-driver/3817266002/
> Uber's newest feature lets passengers voice record the driver and report it to the company if you ever start to feel unsafe.
> 
> Developer Jane Manchun Wong tweeted Monday that Uber is testing a tool called "Record Audio" for you to use if you're "uncomfortable with the ride." Wong, who reverse engineers apps, was one of the first to discover that Instagram was testing out hiding likes months back.


What is genius idea of Uber's CEO?
How did the get this idea come up with?
Stupid......So stupid Uber.
Who will be most likely in danger? Drivers or riders? Drivers with Cleared background and riders who doesn't even need to use their own names? possibility of car hijacking or rape case? Which was the most incidence in history?
If they really consider the safety of riders, just monitoring the routes where drivers taking to riders. If the location is moving farther away from Rider's destinations, get some red flag and do something which means either riders or drivers are in danger. Think safety concerns for both parties, stupid Uber.



charmer37 said:


> It's all Uber and pax safety, Drivers safety should be first priority in my opinion.


The problem is there is weakness for drivers that we have no way to sue Uber.
Should we sue Uber for safety concerns?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber will simply come out with a new TOS, 'drivers agree to be recorded', we'll find out at login when we can't until we accept new TOS.
> 
> We'll whine but accept new TOS. Just like we did with fare cuts, commission increase and flat surge! We are the battered lover that can't resist dwindling but easy money.


This. They should let drivers record as well and notify riders on the app if there is a dashcam


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> This. They should let drivers record as well and notify riders on the app if there is a dashcam


Easy solution is mandatory recording via driver app for every single trip which could be only pulled by Uber through app when required. Both side will be safe. No more of rider's accusation could be made to driver.
Or Have a touch button to press when rider's feels not safe, let rider to record but not in his/her phone storage, recording should directly go to Uber server. ( rider can't be able to accuse of anything to driver.)


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> ...look at their response to the CA legislation......in a nutshell they have told California (and lawmakers in general) that they will not follow the law


Uber said they will follow the law, but things will not change, as they feel the law does not apply to them.

Big difference, to saying "they will not follow the law"


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

I'm fine with Uber accepting voice recordings from the PAX as soon as Uber starts accepting dashcam footage from me. Ticks me off when I have proof the PAX is lying and Uber refuses to examine the proof.

Lyft is just as bad. Two weekends ago, Lyft would not give me a cancel fee because they said I never got close enough to the PAX. I took screenshots of me right next to the PAX's icon and me half under the pin. Contacted Lyft and then got a text from a support person. Immediately texted all the screenshots. Then got four auto-texts back that this texting account does not accept files. SMH


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Got to applications. click on uber driver app find permissions for uber driver and peruse through the permissions list. You'll will see ALL the permission boxes checked necessary to use the uber app automatically. Just try and uncheck those with which we speak and see what happens.


Once again, where oh where do you see mic access on this list? Put away your tin-foil hat!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Recording a person's audio without their consent is illegal no matter what in those States. The passenger will not have a warrant to wiretap the driver. Even if the driver says something illegal he can still press charges on the passenger for the illegal recording.


Check your sources. Each state is a 1 party or 2 party consent state. In Texas I am the consenting party and do not have to notify anyone. Wiretapping laws that you are referencing. It's specific to audio and video is wide open. Ever notice on majority of the dash cams you can turn off the audio recording. It's there for this specific reason.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Check your sources. Each state is a 1 party or 2 party consent state. In Texas I am the consenting party and do not have to notify anyone. Wiretapping laws that you are referencing. It's specific to audio and video is wide open. Ever notice on majority of the dash cams you can turn off the audio recording. It's there for this specific reason.


"*In those States*"

Check your quotes.

The post you quoted is specifically referring to the 11 States that require consent from all parties to record audio.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I leave all the legal issues to the dime store lawyers that are pervasive on the forum.

Non legally speaking, Since I have an audio and video recording at all times on my dashcam, I could care less if they record or not. I'm already recording (legal in NY State). I have found over the years that the audio and video recording benefits ME the driver much more than the pax. Seriously, all legalese issues aside, if you aren't saying anything inappropriate what do you care? Don't all of you already record audio with your dashcam? If you don't use a dashcam then you are a total moron and don't bother answering the question.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Once again, where oh where do you see mic access on this list? Put away your tin-foil hat!
> 
> View attachment 362593


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have it too. I just don't have that phone turned on to take a screenshot


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Frankly, the "desperate times" are caused by the proliferation of Nonemployee Drivers raping, assaulting, murdering and kidnapping Uber's Clients.
> 
> The anger driver express because of low earning for a no skill gig is manifesting
> into Felony assault of the closest target ? of opportunity,
> Uber's Customers


Frankly your opinion is just that an Opinion please feel free to keep it yourself, putz



dnlbaboof said:


> This. They should let drivers record as well and notify riders on the app if there is a dashcam


I actually added a paragraph to The MY STORY section of the driver app which passengers see if looking at our background that states I have a Dashcam and will be recording during any and all trips, please advise early if you would prefer to not be recorded so that I can cancel your ride accordingly and let you find another driver.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Really??? Here's a screenshot of my phone's privacy settings. Where oh where do you see anything about Uber??
> 
> View attachment 362404
> 
> ...


If some "entity" wants to anonymously and remotely activate the microphone on a cell phone, it can be done, and not necessarily through an application installed on that device (so it doesn't have anything to do with you allowing them to do it).

Even if the smartphone is turned off but has the battery connected, remote connection and resource (camera, microphone gps sensor) activation could be performed.

"The typical way a non-user can activate a resource (e.g., microphone, camera, gps) is by sending a packet containing certain commands to the UE (i.e., cell phone). The UE then receives this packet and the operating system executed the commands, thereby turning on the desired resource. The real trick is getting past the security measures of the OS, which can vary by phone and from country to country. This can occur a million different ways, but the most common is by repurposing other tools, such as adding a resource trigger to a national emergency command."

Uber could bypass the security measures on any OS if the app is installed on that device because in that case, Ubers piece of software is already running on that OS. If you ask me if Uber does it or did it I'll say no, because the risk is huge and they could go bankrupt only because of the implications of doing that, if the OS rights owner, the regulators, the device manufacturer, the media and the public find out.

The intelligence agencies do it on a regular basis though
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...n-chancellery-decades-wikileaks-claims-merkel
Here is a 2013 US patent explaining one way anonymously and remotely access can be performed.
Enabling Remote and Anonymous Control of Mobile and Portable Multimedia Devices for Security, Tracking and Recovery

However, enabling the rider to record the driver through the Uber app is completely useless and is another example of Uber trying to sell the idea of their corporation caring for riders safety.

Uber doesn't care for riders safety.




Also
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/25/...vestigations-crimes-police-rape-report-safety
In addition to that, all smartphones have video cameras that can easily be activated and used to record anything. Recording using a feature provided by the Uber app will make Uber proprietary of that data and *possibly prohibit the user that made that recording to use it as they want* and that could be a big issue.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Frankly your opinion is just that an Opinion please feel free to keep it yourself, putz
> 
> 
> I actually added a paragraph to The MY STORY section of the driver app which passengers see if looking at our background that states I have a Dashcam and will be recording during any and all trips, please advise early if you would prefer to not be recorded so that I can cancel your ride accordingly and let you find another driver.


nobody really reads these as you have to click, be nice if profile showed w/o click


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> nobody really reads these as you have to click, be nice if profile showed w/o click


Agreed but in a pinch I can at least say they were informed legally thru the app... ??????



charmer37 said:


> It's all Uber and pax safety, Drivers safety should be first priority in my opinion.


Hahah yeah right WE are disposable labor, they could care less what happens to us caused by unvetted, false name using, No legal proof of identity using passengers we pick up can get away with murder...

BUT LORD FORBID WE MAKE A WRONG TURN..

BITE ME UBER


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Frankly, the "desperate times" are caused by the proliferation of Nonemployee Drivers raping, assaulting, murdering and kidnapping Uber's Clients.
> 
> The anger driver express because of low earning for a no skill gig is manifesting
> into Felony assault of the closest target ? of opportunity,
> Uber's Customers


Wtf


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

This is all in preparation for a one world government where only one opinion will exist. Human kind has the tendency to not believe in God but rather desire self worship. Bible predicts all of this. I'm saying it while it's all legal. Soon this kind of talk will lead to execution.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

instead of coming with more dumb idea ... stop accepting every living scum that had pulse... this is why we have the low life who take advantage of the system to do crimes


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

They can try to slip through the cracks and get past wiretap laws but it won't work some way some how they will be held accountable for allowing it even if there not the one making the decision and pax is. Another way to get themselves in hot water with the legal system. The only possible long shot way I can see them getting by with this is making the driver sign again more updated rules and whatnot that says the PAX has the right to record them blah blah.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Alright guys, my bad. I did not emojify my post.? I was definitely going for the sarcastic affect? with that being said, I would like to personally thank each one of you for your very polite responses. ? I am well aware of the responses I could have very easily received.? so thank you all. Much appreciated!??
> true story. Lyft Scans your phone too!
> Uber even has permission to reformat our SD cards! That's scary.
> 
> ...


Sarcasm is Conveyed with an upside down smiley.
ie. You're so smart ?
@tohunt4me has a cool ? crown Vic ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Sarcasm is Conveyed with an upside down smiley.
> ie. You're so smart ?
> @tohunt4me has a cool ? crown Vic ?


Got it Mr Emoji King?


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Sarcasm is Conveyed with an upside down smiley.


I missed that memo. :winking::rollseyes:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber will simply come out with a new TOS, 'drivers agree to be recorded', we'll find out at login when we can't until we accept new TOS.
> 
> We'll whine but accept new TOS. Just like we did with fare cuts, commission increase and flat surge! We are the battered lover that can't resist dwindling but easy money.


That's when we all check off the "dead/hard of hearing" box and stop talking at all.

I do this when I'm sick of the same stupid questions over and over.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Remember that white female pax from El Segundo who got murdered after Uber Lyft ride? It turns out she was a hooker going to see a John and was murdered by John, not Uber driver.

Uber drivers get blamed as a way to control the anti-labor narrative.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's when we all check off the "dead/hard of hearing" box and stop talking at all.
> 
> I do this when I'm sick of the same stupid questions over and over.


Play stupid games you win stupid prizes....


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> If some "entity" wants to anonymously and remotely activate the microphone on a cell phone, it can be done, and not necessarily through an application installed on that device (so it doesn't have anything to do with you allowing them to do it).
> 
> Even if the smartphone is turned off but has the battery connected, remote connection and resource (camera, microphone gps sensor) activation could be performed.
> 
> ...


Nothing in your answer proves that Uber is recording us. If you can't do that, you've got nothing.

Before you come back with more wild paranoia, let me remind you that we are not discussing whether it is possible for Uber to subvert the privacy controls of a phone - Snowden showed that governments do so all the time - we are discussing whether, in fact, Uber *IS* doing so right now, as Cold Fusion stated.



Elmo Burrito said:


> ...Go to app settings. Then permissions. You will notice that you as a driver have to give them permission to access the mic and the camera on your phone as well as permission to overwrite apps. Otherwise the app won't work. ...





Elmo Burrito said:


> Got to applications. click on uber driver app find permissions for uber driver and peruse through the permissions list. You'll will see ALL the permission boxes checked necessary to use the uber app automatically. Just try and uncheck those with which we speak and see what happens.


I'm confused about why you posted the following screenshot of your phone's privacy settings for Uber's app...










Yes, it shows that Uber has requested mic access from you. However, you have the mic turned off. This shows that you are able to run the app without turning the mic on, which refutes both your argument and Cold Fusion's contention.

You also have nothing.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Before you come back with more wild paranoia,


Please, before you go comment online on any topics, make sure you pay more attention to what you comment on and also please abandon the troubling emotions that could drastically reduce your focus.

I am embarrassed because in a few seconds you'll feel embarrassed.

When you read my comment #43 (last edited - Tuesday at 2:12 pm) from the beginning *to the end,* you'll find this



jocker12 said:


> *If you ask me if Uber does it or did it I'll say no*, because the risk is huge and they could go bankrupt only because of the implications of doing that, if the OS rights owner, the regulators, the device manufacturer, the media and the public find out.


Who is coming back with wild paranoia, now?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> ...


Curious as to why you gave the Uber app permission to access camera.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Please, before you go comment online on any topics, make sure you pay more attention to what you comment on and also please abandon the troubling emotions that could drastically reduce your focus.
> 
> I am embarrassed because in a few seconds you'll feel embarrassed.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.. speaking of focus, had your rambling, fairly much tangential post had more focus, we probably wouldn't be here now.

But it didn't and we're here, so... let's play it out.

Within the context of your treatise on how Uber could listen in on us, your statement that they wouldn't do so because of the severe consequences of getting of getting caught, still seems somewhat paranoid.

Your reasoning infers that Uber considered recording us, but chose not to do so because of the consequences.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Grokit said:


> Hmmm.. speaking of focus, had your rambling, fairly much tangential post had more focus, we probably wouldn't be here now.
> 
> But it didn't and we're here, so... let's play it out.
> 
> ...


Do you have a question, or just sharing your hypothesis?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Grokit said:


> consequences.


A. limited supply of Paying passengers
B. oversupply of angry uncontrollable antisocial disposable drivers

who to keep safe?
who to discard with expediency?


----------

